# Jake Kaminski Goodbye



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5379235


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Text from above, easier to read.

Today, I write with a heavy heart in recognition of the ending of an era.
When most people think of archery, they think of a great, and rewarding hobby. For me, archery has been so much more than just a hobby; archery Is a community, a second family.

In 2006 I took the biggest leap of my life and moved to the Olympic Training Center to chase my lifelong dream of representing my country on an athletic stage. And, a few years later it was in this community, that I stood side by side with my brothers representing our country with pride. Surrounded by my archery family I have mourned the loss of my sister to cancer, been supported though love and heartbreak, triumph and failure, shot millions of arrows, traveled thousands of miles, competed in hundreds of tournaments, achieved three world championships, two Olympic medals and where I have spent 23 of my 29 years of life.

This past year I have been more active as an archer In the community than ever before; my goal was to grow archery, and bring more value to the archers who invest so much of themselves. With the help of my wife this last year we have published books, done numerous Facebook lives (sharing my methods of training, preparations, end equipment maintenance), we started an organization to help support archers and keep them In the Industry longer, and made myself more available at tournaments to talk with archers, answer questions and really be there for the community that has always been there for me.

It is because of this community, I struggle to step away and say goodbye ..but, I have been left with no other option. Afer reading the 2018 USAT requirements regarding eligibility for the USOC Direct Athlete support and Elite Athlete Health Insurance, I realized I wouldn't be able to fulfill the agreement and attend all the required tournaments. I asked for an exception from competing in the World cups due to extenuating circumstances. Ultimately, that request was denied by a committee formed by USA Archery.

I then called the personal cellphone of Rod Menzer (CEO, USA Archery) who's name is on the 2018 USAT agreement as the final decision maker when an archer does not uphold the agreement {in my case missing required tournaments). On that call, I asked Rod to work with me, and said I could make
concessions to my request, I wanted to work to find a solution that would allow me to continue the career I love, but under no circumstances could I go to China I explained I can work it out to be able to represent USA Archery at the World Cup in Salt Lake City and possibly Berlin. I also explained, I want to help
secure spots for our team In the Pan Am Games later this year. And Rod simply said: No, we need dedicated archers.

Ultimately, my support from the USOC via USA Archery for being an elite athlete was dropped and without that, I am forced to find a new career. Their decision has been made, and yet I cannot find a time where I ever showed anything but dedication, motivation and drive to work hard and represent our country, our community ... our archery family.

Rod was quoted in his acceptance letter to USA Archery members "The archers are our lifeblood, we need to continue to find ways to help make them successful and make our pool of shooters deeper ... If you shoot It as a hobby or have dreams of Olympic Gold. USA Archery Is the perfect partner to help
make those goals and dreams real." Rod Menzer, CEO, USA Archery.

To this, I close my letter with a quota: ''Your Reputation and Integrity are everything. Follow through on what you say you're going to do. Your Credibility can
only be built over time, and it is from the history of your words and actions" -Merla Razumlch Zee

I will miss you all and couldn't have accomplished what I have done without each and every one of you.

Sincerest Regards,

Jake Kaminski
Two Time Olympic Silver Medalist
Two lime Olympian
Pro Archer

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------

